# Looking for a new gun?



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

I want to buy a new gun this summer for hunting. I esecially want it for snow goose hunting. I'm just curious what people like. My dad recently bought a browning silver and I really like it. But I also like the SBE2 as well, but as far as I know both only hold 4 shells. I know for a fact you cant float a shell in the silver, can you float a shell in the SBE2? If I didn't need to buy an extension that would be great and save me some money. Thanks for your input! Blueman


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

SX3! I don't know if you can float a shell, I haven't tried. My buddy owns a Beretta Ureka and he can float a shell.


----------



## duckman1 (Mar 28, 2009)

i have an sx3 and wouldnt look any further, best
shooting auto i,ve owned, very dependable.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I played around with one of the new Vinci Benellis yesterday and that gun is SWEAT in how it mounts.....best I have ever thrown to my shoulder. Sadly since my trigger finger is my middle finger and my normal trigger rides in the grove on the side and the bolt comes back to far on that gun unlike SBE/SBE2 I can't shoot it unless I relearn to use my normal trigger which ain't happening.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Do you really need more than 4 shots?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Old Hunter said:


> Do you really need more than 4 shots?


Depends on how quick of a shot you are....some guys are just SLOW and only get off 1-2 quality shots by the time I get my 5 off....and yes I am aiming. I am going back to an extension next year, I will get over it throwing my balance off....you just kill more birds with them.....some times the situation calls for 11 shots.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

goose_caller said:


> Old Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really need more than 4 shots?
> ...


Especially on a jump! :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

BigT said:


> goose_caller said:
> 
> 
> > Old Hunter said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

BigT said:


> goose_caller said:
> 
> 
> > Old Hunter said:
> ...


I can't say I have jump anything in 4 years to my knowledge.....it is fun once or twice but after that it is just a lot of cleaning of birds for 2 seconds of enjoyment.


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Go with the Browning.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

guys I didn't want a debate over a need for another shot. I want you opinions on the guns and if the SBE2 can float a shell. Thanks

BTW when it comes to hunting snow goose hunting my motto is I didn't come here to conserve ammo!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have 2 SBE2's and I love them. You cant float the shell. But if you wanna burn through ammo with it just buy a Briley 10 Shot Extention for it. They cycle awesome and trust me you will be conserving after everytime a flock flys over you go through a half a box of shelves. I have fairly deep pockets and people who hunt with me will tell you I like to run it dry, but it started to hurt a little on a few days when they were coming in hot!

As far as the gun goes. Great patterns. Would suggest getting a Drakekiller choke to go along with it. Cycles in all conditions Benelli is good about fixing their guns if you have a problem just dont expect it back for a month or two. I have only had one little part break on one of mine but that is after 20,000 rounds.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy cow 10 shot extension! Does it stick past the end of your barrel? I thought some where i read you could float a shell in a SBE2 not sure where thought? I'm not to sure i'd like to get an extension because it makes the end of the gun so heavy.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

The weight at the end ist so bad. Really dont notice it to be honest. There is actually a lot of barrel left. And then if you have an extended choke you have more length. But it isnt an issue. But if you have a flock come in close you can really make them pay. Or there always seems to be 1 or two that dive bomb after you lay into a few or if you are finishing of cripples. They are a good tool for the spring just burn through lots of ammo.

But you definetly can not float the 4th in a SBE2. You have to get a SBE or a Super 90 for that.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

You can float the fourth in all SBE's it just takes a little JB weld. 8)


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

It takes a tube of JB Weld and some sand paper and about 30 minutes to modify a SBE2 to float a 4th shell.....it is VERY easy to do.

That being said I don't think I would want to use the gun modified in the fall and get checked by a game warden....probably getting a ticket along the lines of not having a plug in.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

I would also like people opinions on the xtrema2? Do they cycle well? How heavy are they? Thanks for the input!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I shoot an xtrema 2 with KO. Best gun I've ever used. When shopping it was a toss-up between the SBE2 and xtrema2. The xtrema2 fit me 10 times better. I've never had cycling problems that a squirt of break-free in the field didn't fix.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

I know I need to go and actually look at the guns again and see what fits me best but I can't remember is an extrema a gas gun? Also what is KO?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes it is gas. KO is kick-off. It is an extra option for the xtrema2's. It's a hydraulic recoil reduction system that is around an extra $400. I can shoot 3 1/2's all day in short sleeves with mine.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I second the choice of the extrema 2. I also have the KO system. It is a dream. Like said....you can shoot heavy loads all day long and not feel it like you would with other guns.

Also when you don't shoulder your gun correctly....yes have that happened a few times shooting out of a layout blind at bad angles.....you won't have that bruise on your bicep. Also if you have to switch over and shoot with the other shoulder.....don't feel it at all.

It cycles like a dream.

But what ever gun you choose make sure it fits you good. It was a toss up of the extrema 2 and the SBEII for me. The extrema was a better fit. Also go out and pattern it. If you get a extended choke..... again pattern it. Drakekiller is in my gun and was deadly on waterfowl the past two seasons.....after I relearned my lead.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

what does an extrema 2 with and without the KO cost just curious to compare it to other guns I know the price of?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

With KO--$1600 or around there. With out the KO --- $1200 or so. My friend bought one last year at Dicks Sporting goods for $900 with out the KO system. It was priced wrong.

I bought mine right when they came out for $1200 and that was with the KO system. I got one hell of a deal.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

With the KO it is comparable in price to the SBEII. I bought mine with KO brand new for $1200 on gunbroker.com.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys but I do have one more question, can I switch the safety's on these guns? I'm a lefty! Thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Get a lefty gun....

10 shot extension? Or a 6 shot extension? I can't imagine swinging 14 shells.....


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes 10 shot extention.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

wait a minitue your saying 10 total, or 10 plus what the gun origionally holds? Is that possible?

Also I think a lefty gun would mess me up I've used right handed guns since I first started hunting, except bolt actions!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

9 in the magazine 1 in the hole. Look at the website guy. www.briley.com
The concept isnt anything new. Get a left gun you will be suprised how much better it will fit you.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

A couple of guys I hunt with in the spring have 28" barrels with extended chokes and the magazine still sticks past the end of the choke 2".....not much paint on it since the muzzle flash wore it off long ago....can't remember what them guns hold....I think it is 12?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> 9 in the magazine 1 in the hole. Look at the website guy. www.briley.com
> The concept isnt anything new. Get a left gun you will be suprised how much better it will fit you.


That would be a 6 shot extension... your gun holds 4... 10 minus 4 equals 6.

I guess even the owner of the company wasn't smart enough to figure that one out! :roll:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Go to the website it say 10 shot extention. Going by what the website says. Of course you can be difficult and be little me if you want. I know that makes you feel good about yourself. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> Go to the website it say 10 shot extention. Going by what the website says. Of course you can be difficult and be little me if you want. I know that makes you feel good about yourself. :beer:


I went to the website... because I wanted to have a gun that held 14 rounds... however it clearly states on the site that it holds 6.. SIX rounds with 4 in the gun.

Yes, I feel so much better about myself! I now feel like I can truely kill a goose!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I also love the way the new vinci comes to your shoulder. Smooth and effortless right to where it needs to be. That said I've never been a big fan of benellis, I'd rather have a gas system.

The browning silver is simular to the x3, although I've heard the x3s seemingly have less issues. Kind of like the gold compared to the x2. And yes, you can float a shell in them.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

you can float shells in a silver? Do you have to modify it?

Also do they make left handed models? They are so dang hard to find.


----------



## ducksgeeselabs (May 7, 2009)

shooteminthelips said:


> I have fairly deep pockets.


WTF??? Who says that..?? :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Blue....

They don't make lefts (as far as I know) for the Extrema 2. A friend of mine was looking and he went with the SBE II because they make a lefty.

To let you know Beretta makes both guns or is the company behind both guns now. Beretta bought out benelli. But either way both guns are good. The beretta just fit me a lot better and also it has a little shorter stock so when hunting out of ground blinds it shoulders quicker. Plus the H2O coating on the gun with is corersian (sp?) resistant is nice as well. Especially hunting in the spring when you are getting it wet and dirty and it sometimes sits in a case over night with out cleaning.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

ducksgeeselabs said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > I have fairly deep pockets.
> ...


Ha ha.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

PJ said:


> ducksgeeselabs said:
> 
> 
> > shooteminthelips said:
> ...


I liked that as well!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Funny now that you think about it....

Since I couldn't resist......go U/O! Always goes bang twice when muddy.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

ducksgeeselabs said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > I have fairly deep pockets.
> ...


Some like to think they do..


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

take it easy on shootem geeze! Is this coating on the beretta different than that on the benelli?


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

as an ex gunsalesmen i feel that i can help you with your decision...frist off Beretta does not own Benelli...Beretta has a lot of stock in Benelli. anyway...The Benelli is a fully inertia drive bolt system, meaning that the movement of the recoil releases pressure off the bolt allowing it to pushed back by the ignited shell...to me this is the best system on the market...it really has no way to freeze up in cold weather...the Beretta is set up for about 80% gas operation and 20% inertia, meaning that the gas emmitted from the burning powder of the shell drives the bolt back while the little inertia part is the same as the Benelli...these guns have some parts that are very similar if not exactly the same, i.e the bolt...now i have shot both guns and they both are amazing, but i do lean more towards the Benelli, I just really like the way it shoulders...DONT GET A BROWNING/WINCHESTER!!!! I have seen these guns fail time and time again...and you would hate to have a frozen gun while your buddies are bringing carnage to the earth....but you cant go wrong with either the Benelli or Beretta, just go to a store and see which one fits you better...a good way to do this is closing your eyes, then taking the gun and pulling it up as if you were going to shoot a bird then open your eyes and see where your looking...youll notice that many guns will mount different...on a side note, if your looking to save some cash look into a Mossberg 935..great great great gun for the price! feel free to pm me with any questions!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

T.Mayer said:


> as an ex gunsalesmen i feel that i can help you with your decision...frist off Beretta does not own Benelli...Beretta has a lot of stock in Benelli. anyway...The Benelli is a fully inertia drive bolt system, meaning that the movement of the recoil releases pressure off the bolt allowing it to pushed back by the ignited shell...to me this is the best system on the market...it really has no way to freeze up in cold weather...the Beretta is set up for about 80% gas operation and 20% inertia, meaning that the gas emmitted from the burning powder of the shell drives the bolt back while the little inertia part is the same as the Benelli...these guns have some parts that are very similar if not exactly the same, i.e the bolt...now i have shot both guns and they both are amazing, but i do lean more towards the Benelli, I just really like the way it shoulders...DONT GET A BROWNING/WINCHESTER!!!! I have seen these guns fail time and time again...and you would hate to have a frozen gun while your buddies are bringing carnage to the earth....but you cant go wrong with either the Benelli or Beretta, just go to a store and see which one fits you better...a good way to do this is closing your eyes, then taking the gun and pulling it up as if you were going to shoot a bird then open your eyes and see where your looking...youll notice that many guns will mount different...on a side note, if your looking to save some cash look into a Mossberg 935..great great great gun for the price! feel free to pm me with any questions!


You know what they say about opinions... They're like aholes, everyones got one and some stink more than others :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

T.Mayer said:


> ..DONT GET A BROWNING/WINCHESTER!!!! I have seen these guns fail time and time again...and you would hate to have a frozen gun while your buddies are bringing carnage to the earth....but you cant go wrong with either the Benelli or Beretta, !


Todd-
I would take the pepsi challenge on that!!! I know a alot of guys on this board that shoot benelli's and have had more problems with jamming/cycling then any other gun.. The common quote is "$1500 gun shouldnt jam!!" Keeping a benelli CLEAN is a must they dont do well with elements and dirty shotshells..

I shoot browning and its been the most reliable gun I've ever had and thats with two cleanings a year at most!!

BTW- Brody I love your signature line :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Madison said:


> Todd-
> I would take the pepsi challenge on that!!! I know a alot of guys on this board that shoot benelli's and have had more problems with jamming/cycling then any other gun.. The common quote is "$1500 gun shouldnt jam!!" Keeping a benelli CLEAN is a must they dont do well with elements and dirty shotshells..


That's about it. I would clean my SBE2 every night and it would still have problems. The only way to keep it going is to give it a Break Free bath, which means cleaning is even more messy........


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im not big on cleaning my shotgun, and my M1 has never had an issue.

I think alot of the problems associated with the recoil ops can be avoided with a proper break in of a new gun.

I know Benelli used to recommend shooting 3-4 boxes of the heaviest loads you could get as fast as you could load em and shoot em. I dont know exaclty what it does, but it works.

I did it to several of mine, my old man has done it to all his, and the only problem ive ever seen with them in the field was my old mans blew his ejector spring on opening day shooting ducks a few years ago. Otherwise, no jams.

Beretta, from what ive seen are good guns, they just feel like shouldering a 2x4 to me. I like the 'nelli's for fit, and they also come with different shims to somewhat "customize" the fit to the individual. I dont know if Beretta comes with this.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

Do they still recommend shooting a new gun like that? I've heard mossberg has said that with there 935's.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I've had my SBEI for 8 years and never had any problems. I've always kept mine clean, but my brother, who guided in Texas, never cleaned his. He said all the guides at his camp shot Beneillis and all they did was spray them down. They didn't break them down until the end of the season. 
I've gotten mine dirty and it's never had a problem. I think the most important thing is keeping the shotgun shouldered properly, because I know that if there isn't enough support when it's fired it won't eject properly.
My brother used my Benelli and dropped it into the water once. He tipped it out and let the water drain and it shot fine. 
I would put the Benelli close to the top of the list for shooting no matter what condition it was in.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

T.Mayer said:


> frist off Beretta does not own Benelli...Beretta has a lot of stock in Benelli. anyway...!


Hate to say it man... but if someone OWN'S a majority share in a company thus there decision means the most..... THEY OWN IT!

Anyways just thought I would point that out!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Madison said:
> 
> 
> > That's about it. I would clean my SBE2 every night and it would still have problems. ...


Chris,

I think that is the reason you had problems. Mine jammed all the time until I quit cleaning it... a year and a half without cleaning it and it hasn't jammed since.

I was follwing the once a day cleaning, but once I quit it is money!


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

I ran into a problem today at the gun store, the gunsmith said that he can't flip the safety's on the benelli's or on xtrema 2's. I was really leaning towards the xtrema 2 but i might have to get a browning silver or x3?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Blue....they make a left handed Benelli. But again that would be shouldering it with the opposite shoulder.

The coating was new in when I bought the gun. But then when Beretta bought out benelli i think they started to add that as an option. So yes I think the coating is the same now.

T. Mayer....

Like others have stated. If a party owns a "majority" in stock....they own the company. The benelli name is still out there. The benelli factories are out there. But benelli is owned by beretta.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't think I want a left handed guns because its hard to find party for and I have shot a right handed gun left handed my entire life. If I switch now it might mess me up. I recently found out that I can in fact switch the safety on the beretta so I might do that.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Madison said:


> T.Mayer said:
> 
> 
> > ..DONT GET A BROWNING/WINCHESTER!!!! I have seen these guns fail time and time again...and you would hate to have a frozen gun while your buddies are bringing carnage to the earth....but you cant go wrong with either the Benelli or Beretta, !
> ...


I agree!

I hunted my SX3 from opening Dove to February honkers, didn't clean it until the end of the season. Had it jam up on me ONCE for some reason that I'm not sure of but other than it was golden. We hunted in 75 degree weather to - temperatures.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

SBE1 or SBE2 :beer:


----------



## ew1439 (Sep 22, 2008)

BLueman, I shoot and swear by the SBE2 while my brother does the same with extrema. I like the Benelli because its lighter, cleaner shooting, and comes apart easy. The only negative I've had with the Benelli is the coating...I had some minor rust on the barrel but had it coated in black teflon and haven't had a problem since...probably wouldn't have had a problem if I was better at cleaning it. The bro also has a SBE but swears by the Extrema...its a heavier than the benelli and gets way more dirtier internally, but he keeps it clean and it keeps on tickin

The Vinci is a sweet hammer...to bad its only 3"


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

I actually just got an xtrema 2 and I honestly think its a better gun, I know as a fact that it definately kicks less.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Just picked up a new Browning Maxus. Definitely a nice feeling and very light gun. Cycles super fast and has all metal components in the magazine where a lot of other manufacturers have used plastic. Only have shot it on some trap but like it a lot thus far.


----------

